# Fire hydrant adapter to 3/4 ght



## Amaxwell5 (Jun 6, 2018)

Has anyone tried to hookup a garden hose to a fire hydrant via a hydrant adapter to 3/4" ght? For irrigation only.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

A city fire hydrant? I've never thought of that but my guess is that it's illegal since you'd be using un-metered water for irrigation purposes.


----------



## Amaxwell5 (Jun 6, 2018)

Ecks from Tex said:


> A city fire hydrant? I've never thought of that but my guess is that it's illegal since you'd be using un-metered water for irrigation purposes.


I'm sure you are probably correct. I live in a tiny town, I know and talk to the city officials quite a bit. I was going to see if they would allow it beforehand.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Could you even regulate the psi? Blow the irrigation heads off


----------



## Crabbychas (Apr 25, 2018)

You can get a meter from the city to stick on the hydrant if they will allow it. A pressure reducer might be a good idea but it shouldn't be any higher than the regular main pressure. Around here they use fire hydrants all the time for waterjet driving piles along the beach, they get a small meter that attaches directly to the hydrant and attach a hose to that.


----------



## Amaxwell5 (Jun 6, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> Could you even regulate the psi? Blow the irrigation heads off


One of the firemen lives on my street. He builds cabinets for our construction company. I'm gonna ask him what the psi is today to see if it's possible. I know the volume is the lowest on the scale according to the paint scheme. I'm just not sure of psi yet.


----------



## Amaxwell5 (Jun 6, 2018)

Crabbychas said:


> You can get a meter from the city to stick on the hydrant if they will allow it. A pressure reducer might be a good idea but it shouldn't be any higher than the regular main pressure. Around here they use fire hydrants all the time for waterjet driving piles along the beach, they get a small meter that attaches directly to the hydrant and attach a hose to that.


I am currently building a new warehouse and office for a customer in EL Reno, oklahoma. They are the first city I have encountered that actually has made us start putting meters on the fire line going to new buildings. This line is a 6" line that will feed the fire suppression sprinkler system. $9700 FOR JUST THAT METER. that was not included the installation. I will be checking today to see about the old hydrant in my yard, (if even possible.)


----------



## Crabbychas (Apr 25, 2018)

That's nuts. Does that include some sort of impact fee as well?


----------



## Amaxwell5 (Jun 6, 2018)

Crabbychas said:


> That's nuts. Does that include some sort of impact fee as well?


No. That was just the meter itself. They told me they are having a lot of issues with oilfield trucks filling up for frac water. So they are having all of the new construction out meters on firelines. It's kinda crappy, but I understand at the same time.

So my little town says they have a construction meter I can put on my hydrant to run irrigation off of at my house. They are going to let me know cost. I'll see if it's even a cost savings.


----------



## Wuzero (Jun 18, 2018)

The adapters are typically less than $40 and you can find them online or at Grainger type suppliers and even Northern Tool sometimes has them in stock. Check the threads of the hydrant near you before buying on. Sometimes cities get a deal on uncommon threaded hydrants.

I wouldn't be too worried about PSI. However make sure to run the hydrant until the water is clear before hooking up a sprinkler. Depending on how often they flush the lines there could be a ton of dirt/sand in the water.


----------



## agillespie (May 1, 2018)

https://nafeco.com/ProductDetails?ProductID=40H25FGGU&Title=kochek-hazmat-duct-adapter This is what you need, I would be very surprised if the town doesn't use NST on it's hydrants. A hydrant should be on a minimum of a 6" line, but I have seen much smaller. Definitely flush the line. Even if they do flush regularly there will be junk. Here is the biggie if they do let you hook up to the hydrant it will be metered and require backflow prevention since it is potable water. If the city is a go for letting you do that ask the FD what the pressures are on the hydrant. They should have that info pretty handy and be able to get it to you pretty quickly, if they don't move!


----------



## jurkewycmi (Jun 3, 2018)

Trained Firefighter here - Fire Services typically use the truck to boost water pressure from the hydrant before sending it out to the front line hose operations. The pressure at the hydrant will be roughly the same as what you get at the house, the main difference being gallons per minute flow due to the larger diameter lumen of the hydrant.

And yes the lines definitely need to be flushed before hand, doesn't take longer than a couple seconds to get rid of the sediment.


----------

